# Police: Uber driver pulled gun, threatened to kill valet



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/police-uber-driver-pulled-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate valet people. They always steal my meter change from the ashtray. But I admire their driving skills.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Someone on this forum predicted this would happen when rates were cut.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You beat me to it.....Welcome to Atlanta! LOL! Told you the driver sentiment has changed.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

It has 66 shares on Facebook, this news story. Gonna have to try harder than this if we're gonna give Uber the finger!


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber has got to love the public relations aspect of this story. They spelled Uber right!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn Valets. They think they own the world. Entitled pri_ks.


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

I would get shot in CALI if I carry a heat like that before I even pullout. Lol


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/police-uber-driver-pulled-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/


I pulled into the JW Marriot in Indianapolis last weekend for a pickup... Valet came to my vehicle... told him it was Uber pickup... guy could not have been nicer. he asked me how I like it, and one of his friends is doing it and likes doing it a lot. Welcome to Indiana. People are more friendly.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/police-uber-driver-pulled-gun-threatened-kill-vale/nhHxc/


here we go again....Uber falling all over itself to espouse it's corporate conscience and responsible behavior. It's always about safety first with Uber (even though - arguably - most of the Uber X fleet is driving around uninsured).


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Where is Doyle?


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

who gives a **** it was an uber driver, damn left wing media, I carry a gun with me ALL THE TIME..me doing this uber shit has nothing to do with my right to bear arms


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

There's no such right in the Constitution outside the context of a "well regulated militia." Let the games begin.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

i hate they way it's worded in the article, like a cabbie or a black car driver would never have an firearm on them..only difference in security checks is those drivers are fingerprinted and we aren't 


BTW.. I love rachels...good steak


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> I pulled into the JW Marriot in Indianapolis last weekend for a pickup... Valet came to my vehicle... told him it was Uber pickup... guy could not have been nicer. he asked me how I like it, and one of his friends is doing it and likes doing it a lot. Welcome to Indiana. People are more friendly.


You should have shot him anyway, just to piss Uber off.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Where is Doyle?


You didn't hear? Doyle was shot and killed by another Uber driver. The guy said Doyle was drunk, requested an Uber, and was trying to steal his tip jar and sign about tipping.

I'm collecting money for the Doyle Wackum family - his wife Norma, and children - Cletus, Cooter, Eustice, and little Dickie Wackum. (cash only please)

*RIP Doyle*

All donations are appreciated, as I paid for Doyle's headstone myself. Uber had a good deal on the one below.

*







*


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Lou W said:


> There's no such right in the Constitution outside the context of a "well regulated militia." Let the games begin.


Im surprised more uneducated gun nuts haven't chimed in on this yet. They are usually screaming about their "rights" right away.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Lou W said:


> There's no such right in the Constitution outside the context of a "well regulated militia." Let the games begin.


"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed." It doesn't say the right belongs to the states, it says it belongs to the people. If it belonged to the states, then it would only apply to "well regulated militia." However, since the right belongs to the people, it applies to all the people and not just the ones in the military or law enforcement.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casandria said:


> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed." It doesn't say the right belongs to the states, it says it belongs to the people. If it belonged to the states, then it would only apply to "well regulated militia." However, since the right belongs to the people, it applies to all the people and not just the ones in the military or law enforcement.


Thank you, really didn't wanna waste my time on it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I hear ya, but I'm keeping vigil while hubby is out driving on this HUGE (watch as the words drip with disdain and sarcasm) night so I had some time to kill and figured at least one uneducated gun nut should chime in.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I work valet and uberx. So I tend to help the uber x drivers when I can with tips. Like some new ones don't even know they can contact the pax etc, I tell them about the forum. I ask the rider name and call it loud. Open the door.. If it's busy and I need you to move, I'll ask nicely, if you're an ass about it I will be a pain in your butt.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I hear ya, but I'm keeping vigil while hubby is out driving on this HUGE (watch as the words drip with disdain and sarcasm) night so I had some time to kill and figured at least one uneducated gun nut should chime in.





Casandria said:


> I hear ya, but I'm keeping vigil while hubby is out driving on this HUGE (watch as the words drip with disdain and sarcasm) night so I had some time to kill and figured at least one uneducated gun nut should chime in.


God bless Texas, and girls w/guns!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Hubby is a master class shooter and was on the All American Team. He's also a certified instructor and we live literally right across the street from the National Shooting Grounds. Kids and grandkids have had a gun (BB in the beginning) in their hands since they could hold one and they ALL have the utmost respect for them and never point them at anything they don't plan to shoot.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Hubby is a master class shooter and was on the All American Team. He's also a certified instructor and we live literally right across the street from the National Shooting Grounds. Kids and grandkids have had a gun (BB in the beginning) in their hands since they could hold one and they ALL have the utmost respect for them and never point them at anything they don't plan to shoot.


Same way I was raised, but those mean old guns need to be taken away. Society is fine, just those pesky firearms.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Best to take away those pesky paring knives, too. Someone with mad chef skills could go all Steven Segal on us all.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uber genesis said:


> who gives a **** it was an uber driver, damn left wing media, I carry a gun with me ALL THE TIME..me doing this uber shit has nothing to do with my right to bear arms


POST # 12 / UBERGENESIS: ...It DOES have
to do with their clearly written instructions
regarding NO GUNS WHILE UBERING! DUH!!
Plan on imminent deactivation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed." It doesn't say the right belongs to the states, it says it belongs to the people. If it belonged to the states, then it would only apply to "well regulated militia." However, since the right belongs to the people, it applies to all the people and not just the ones in the military or law enforcement.


We're basically the same folk here in Australia, talk English a little better, free enterprise, Democratically elected Government. The only big difference it seems to Americans is the vast majority of Australian's don't have, don't want guns. We don't want the right to bear arms and don't live in the same paranoid state that someone Will try and shoot us so we've got to carry a weapon to shoot them first.

How have Americans allowed themselves to be overtaken with this 24/7 fear?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm guessing you don't have as many random or mass shootings as we have here. I don't even honk my horn unless I'm in imminent danger of being hit by the other car because people can and will pull a gun on you for something that small.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

He wasn't a real uber driver. Real uber driver woulda just killed him


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Casandria said:


> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed." It doesn't say the right belongs to the states, it says it belongs to the people. If it belonged to the states, then it would only apply to "well regulated militia." However, since the right belongs to the people, it applies to all the people and not just the ones in the military or law enforcement.


" an army of 1"


----------

